# Allen Iverson's future



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Do you think AI has reached his peak potential or do you think he can improve? 
Have we seen the best AI can give? Is AI still a franchise player? I'm asking these questions as a big Iverson fan interested in peoples opinion on the future of Allen Iverson. Is it going to get better for him or is his run beggining to end? Is that one shot at the Lakers the closest he is gonna get to a title? What kind of players does AI need around him for his team to be successful, and what kind of coach is best suited to coach Iverson's team. I hope he can improve his FG percentage and shot selection. I would also like to see him make his teamates better. I think the future of allen iverson is interesting, id love to see him have ultimate success and love to see him improve his already amazingly talented game. so does anyone have "the answer" on Iverson's future?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

as an individual player he's at his peak, as a basketball player he will improve as his team improves. the same could be said for vince carter i think.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

He's at his peak, in my opinion. He should maintain this level for several years, but I can't imagine that he'll improve in any significant way.

I think he's definitely too old to improve his shooting or his shot selection...his style and attitude are likely set.

He's a franchise player, but I think he'll need a lot of good players around him to win a title. He's not good enough that just one more player, not as good as he is, would allow him to win a title.

He'd either need to play with a superior player (like a Duncan or Garnett) or have an extremely talented team around him.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Unless he improves his jump shot, I don't see him becoming any better a scorer than he already is, in fact his productivity will probably dwindle more than most as he gets older and starts loosing steps.

But I would not be surprised at all if as AI gets into his 30's he starts playing point guard again. The guy is a VERY good passer and even if he starts to loose his some of the quickness and ability to score in the paint he can always fall back on his court vision.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Great Players will find ways to adjust on their capabilities.

Obviously, Iverson will eventually slow down and he wont be the quickest anymore nor the most atheletic... he will probably learn to be a set shooter or be a legit point guard and dish the ball more as he gets older.

Look at MJ, he lost his amazing atheletism, during Bulls second 3peat, he relied mostly on his intelligence and shooting to dominate. But during his first 3peat, Jordan was the most aggressive player I've ever seen... No one today comes close to the aggresiveness and raw atheletism Jordan had when he was younger... Kobe, TMac, Vince etc Those guys are comparable to the "2nd 3Peat" Jordan... but Jordan laughs at them when he was the same age or a few years older.


So yeah, I think Iverson will evolve slightly, he will not be the slasher as much in about 3-4 years. But he'd find a way to score and contribute somehow.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

i see AI at the 2 guard spot next year contributing to the new legit eastern conference power cleveland cavaliers. 

oh yeah. umm just savor it for a second.

move lebron to 3 as he learns how to post up and he's gonna kill you out there. AI is at the 2 and mcinnis at the 1. boozer still at 4 and diop and battie as the 2-headed force in the middle. z will be missed but more than offset by AI's offense. all that a center with lebron and AI on the wings needs to do is crash the boards and crash some skulls defensively. both battie and diop do that well.

z goes to philly in the last year of his big contract because philly officially starts rebuilding.

cavs go to the eastern conference finals... at least... next year.


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Well, Iverson always said he will always be a Sixer, just like Kobe said he will always be a Laker and McGrady said he will always be a Magic! Right now, their futures are undecided! Iverson and McGrady are on losing teams right now and Kobe doesn't wanna play with Shaq anymore!

I say Iverson should stay with the Sixers just because the team is still good! They just need a good coach! Fire this coach that they got and sign a BETTER one! Doc Rivers? Byron Scott? Bill Cartwright? ANY good coach out there who's willing to coach the Sixers and can make this team play as a full team! Next season, this Sixers ball club should greatly improve and be a playoff team again!


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
I wish that the Blazers could get a hold of AI in the off season.

I guess that's wishful thinking on my part though.

* :sigh:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Allen Iverson peaked during the 2000-01 season, and what you're getting now is what he'll be until whenever the decline stars setting in. The length he has left in his career depends on the condition he keeps himself in, when the athleticism and speed decrease as he ages he'll have to be in better physical condition and become a better passer.

I think Iverson is still a franchise player, but he can't be the sole catalyst on a championship winning team. What Iverson needs is an athletic body at the four spot who can score in the post, as well as run the floor, and hit an occassional 18 foot J. People always wanted to build a team around Iverson giving him a second scorer who operates on the wing, when things would work best with a guy for him to pass down into the post to who is a threat to get things done.

Outside of the PF, I think AI needs players much like that Sixers team that went to the Finals, hardworkers who hustle and are good on the offensive glass. Iverson needs a coach, who instills a full court offense, that suggests ball movement (ala Nets system).


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

hey philly fanatic -- wouldn't you love to have big z giving you 18/10 every night for one year and then his nice big contract comes off the books and you guys could do a real rebuilding job?

all you'd have to do is give us AI for Z. many of your chemistry problems are gone when iverson leaves, you'd have the 2nd best center in the east (z kills magloire, as usual) and you'd have a ton of cap space after next season.

iverson takes his spot as the veteran star on the quickly rising cavs and we have some good midwest detroit/indy/cleveland (all within 250 miles) battles for the east next year.


----------

